# Need help IDing cap badge..



## hippz (9 Oct 2010)

Hey Army.ca!

Just discovered the site a few days ago, TONS of amazing info! (Hoping to join myself once I get my bad back better.) Just joined today. 

After reading a post about collectable cap badges, I took a peak at two that I've had for a while. I know they are not collectors, but I cannot for the life of me find out what one of them is actually representing. I have a Phys Ed instructor's cap badge (gold maple leaf, crown and two swords), and this one:






Link: http://s1031.photobucket.com/albums/y371/hippz9808/?action=view&current=DSCF4191.jpg

I also found two vintage RCR badges, not sure if they're of any value.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Looking forward to putting my 2 cents on the board!
Chris


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Oct 2010)

Try this link for the badges to The RCR: Badges of The Royal Canadian Regiment

Can you post photos of them?


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Oct 2010)

The one in the picture is also a Physical Education and Recreation Branch badge.  The last one they wore before they were defuncted, I believe.


----------



## medicineman (9 Oct 2010)

What Kat said...haven't seen one of those in a gazillion years.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Oct 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> What Kat said...haven't seen one of those in a gazillion years.
> 
> MM



Me too.    :nod:

Found this website:  http://www.theperiscope.ca/ThePERBranch.htm


----------



## hippz (9 Oct 2010)

Awesome! Thanks a ton, Kat! And as for the others, Mike, here is the phys. ed. instructor badge:

http://s1031.photobucket.com/albums/y371/hippz9808/?action=view&current=DSCF4206.jpg

And the RCR badges:

http://s1031.photobucket.com/albums/y371/hippz9808/?action=view&current=DSCF4205.jpg
http://s1031.photobucket.com/albums/y371/hippz9808/?action=view&current=DSCF4202.jpg

That site you gave me didn't have these anywhere on it. Maybe (hopefully) a rare badge? Or just not a cap badge at all.. 

All your help is so awesome, thanks again to everybody.

Chris


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Oct 2010)

Neither of those are RCR badges.  They are both Royal Canadian Army Service Corps.


----------



## hippz (9 Oct 2010)

Oh, shows I'm a civilian, eh?  

Thanks again for the help.

Chris


----------



## medicineman (9 Oct 2010)

The one with the maple leaf looks alot like a CIC badge too.

MM


----------



## Task (9 Oct 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Neither of those are RCR badges.  They are both Royal Canadian Army Service Corps.



And here is a link to the (retired) unit.
http://rcasc.org/


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Oct 2010)

The first badge is, Iam about 99.9% certain, the old Canadian Army Physical Training Staff (PTS) (RCIC) badge. See here - scroll down to the bottom.


----------



## medicineman (9 Oct 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised Edward, now that you mention it - the crossed sabres with a crown is the British PTI badge IIRC.

MM


----------



## PViddy (4 Dec 2010)

Hippz,

The Maple leaf with the two swords is a Cadet Instructor Cadre - Army badge.  Hope that helps.

Cheers,

PV


----------



## my72jeep (4 Dec 2010)

Trust me its a PERI badge not a CIC badge.
PERI sabre's are curved CIC swords are straight.


----------



## my72jeep (4 Dec 2010)

PViddy said:
			
		

> Hippz,
> 
> The Maple leaf with the two swords is a Cadet Instructor Cadre - Army badge.  Hope that helps.
> 
> ...


Only posted to what I read.

2 pics one of old PERI badge one of new badge.


----------



## Pusser (4 Dec 2010)

PViddy said:
			
		

> Hippz,
> 
> The Maple leaf with the two swords is a Cadet Instructor Cadre - Army badge.  Hope that helps.
> 
> ...


       

It is most definitely NOT a CIC badge.  The CIC (Army) badge uses crusader swords (same as on CF badge) and the ones here are sabres.  This badge is a pre-unification Canadian Army P&RT badge.  In many cases, prior to 1968, Canadian Army badges were pretty much the same as the corresponding British Army badge, only with an addition (such as a maple leaf, the word "Canada" or "Canadian," etc) to Canadianize it.  In this case, they've taken the British Army P&RT Instructor's crossed sabres and crown and put it on top of a maple leaf.  The British Army still uses the crossed sabres and crown for its P&RT instructors.


----------



## PViddy (6 Dec 2010)

Sorry, your totally correct, i thought it may have been an older version.

PV


----------

